# Mercado Central de Lima y alrededores.



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bravazooooo thread, Bajopontino


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

si que mataron a ese monasterio con tremendo azul y la portada de otro color bien opuesto...........................

Por otro lado, un agradecimiento y saludos al rimense por su gigantesco aporte al foro !!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por sus comentarios, revisando mis fotos me había olvidado de poner ésta.


----------



## mohomad (Jul 30, 2008)

Muchas gracias por este post.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

ld:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Igual, este thread este reprecioso XD


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## LAPACHO (Jul 7, 2010)

Muy bueno Bajopinto, Estoy yendo en septiembre y cada vez me entusiama mas conocer Lima!!!
Gracias


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

No ví las fotos del mercado


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

LAPACHO said:


> Muy bueno Bajopinto, Estoy yendo en septiembre y cada vez me entusiama mas conocer Lima!!!
> Gracias


Si visitas esta zona debes ir con cuidado, sobre todo en el sector correspondiente a los barrios altos.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Antes de irme del paìs, estuve por allì exactamente en la calle Capon, comì en un chifa pero de los buenos :lol: no es tan caotico como parece.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Recién veo este thread...muy buenas fotos.


----------



## jclima (Feb 10, 2010)

El Bajopontino said:


> Bueno amigos continuando con mi recorrido por el centro historico de Lima, muy poco conocido aqui, ahora me toca poner las fotos que tome de los alrededores del mercado central de Lima, sector que a su vez pertenece en gran parte a los barrios Altos.
> Bueno pues espero les guste las fotos a pesar de la pesima calidad.
> 
> Empecemos con el jiron huallaga, puerta de ingreso añl mercado Central
> ...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El cuerpo superior de la portada debieron pintarla toda de blanco.


----------



## Jorge Rojas (Jul 26, 2010)

Deberían limpiar los techos y las cúpulas de las iglesias de Lima, y claro pintarlas con colores mas sobrios.


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

LA IDEA DE ESTE THREAD ES MOSTRAR LIMA ANTIGUA? yo pasé por esos lugares a fin del año pasado y en enero de este año, vi todo totalmente diferente. Más limpio.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

las fotos no son tan actuales.

saludos


----------



## Jorge Rojas (Jul 26, 2010)

Yo estoy fuera de la ciudad y si dices que está más limpio bien por nuestra querida capital.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Este es un thread de antología. Nunca será cerrado.

Es cierto que las fotos no son actuales, pero son muy pocos los foristas que se lanzan a tomar fotos en este sector. Hay cosas tan bellas que se ocultan tras el caos del día a día, las fotos aunque no son de óptima calidad gozan del aprecio de todos nosotros.

Saludos


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

hay tanto potencial por rescatar en el centro historico de Lima...
es una pena que la mayor parte del centro este en pesimas condiciones y con falta de continuidad en colores y/o construcciones
en fin creo q hay mucho por rescatar, en mi opinion el centro historico de lima en si es el mejor de latam


----------

